# Will the pellicle still form if I add maple syrup to my cured bacon?



## trizzuth (May 22, 2013)

Just cured some pork bellies for a week.  Test fried, way too salty, soaking for an hour and a half, then will test fry again.  Once I get the salt right, I will get them into the fridge for 2 days to form the pellicle.  In the past I have only used some dry rubs when I put it in the fridge to form the pellicle (black pepper, garlic powder, etc), but this time, since I have some home made maple syrup, I wanted to brush that on one slab, but since it's wet, will this inhibit the pellicle from forming so it does not absorb as much smoke as it should?

Any advice on how to get that maple flavor in there at this point?  

Thanks smokers!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 22, 2013)

I season prior to forming the pellicle, but I usually wait to apply honey, maple, agave, etc until after the pellicle has formed. Just my method. I don't do it often as we aren't fans of maple flavored bacon.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 22, 2013)

When I used to make maple bacon I would add natural maple extract to the dry rub so that there is lots of maple flavor.
After smoking I'd brush on maple syrup and let it dry until it becomes very tacky, then I'd dust the whole thing with maple sugar so i wasn't dealing with a sticky mess.
It's very good when done that way.

~Martin


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 22, 2013)

When desired, I add maple syrup to the cure.  Adding more sugar such as in the syrup makes cooking a little more difficult as it will tend to caramelize and burn very easily.  

Tom


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 22, 2013)

The charring problem is one of the reasons I went with the natural maple extract, it adds maple flavor without a lot of sugar.
Alternately, I didn't bother with all I mentioned above and just driveled maple syrup on it after it's cooked.



~Martin


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 22, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> The charring problem is one of the reasons I went with the natural maple extract, it adds maple flavor without a lot of sugar.
> Alternately, I didn't bother with all I mentioned above and just driveled maple syrup on it after it's cooked.
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention that DDF, kind of like dragging your bacon through the pancake syrup isn't it. That works just fine with me.  Tom


----------

